# how many leave there stoves on when not home



## Fish On (Dec 3, 2010)

OK when i first got my stove i was always worried that something would happen when you are not there theme from jaws playing in the back of my head!

but as time went by i was growing more comfortable. there are a lot of newbies and I'm sure they think the same thing so don't think you were the only ones.


----------



## esuitt (Dec 3, 2010)

If we are not going far or going to be gone for a long time I have been leaving it on. Yesterday we went to do some Christmas shopping and between the time we left and the time our son came home from school was 3 hours and all was good. 
Now if I was working and was going to be gone 8 - 12 hours. I do not think I would, I would just set the furnace temp to around 68* and light the stove once I got home to save the pellets.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine stays on unless I shut down to clean, usually about 2 hours/week. I DO worry about trees falliong on my house, though.


----------



## nate379 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yup, would get cold in the house if I didn't.


----------



## gfreek (Dec 3, 2010)

Going to replace my coal stove with pellet stove &  planned on leaving mine on for 8 hrs while at work.  Problem??


----------



## defield (Dec 3, 2010)

I no longer worry about leaving the pellet stove on when not at home.  

I also sleep peacefully at night with it running.

Like HOSS says, got other things to worry about like trees falling on the house, the latest frantic First Warning Weather report from over amped weather "forcasters", airplanes crashing in the yard. ( Note to those not used to dry Mainers . .  that was sarcasm.)

Regards,

Ranger


----------



## gbreda (Dec 3, 2010)

Runs 24/7 except for cleaning.  

In same boat as Hoss and Ranger on "other things to worry about".  Like tree falling on power lines and ripping them off the house...THEN the pellet stove goes out, but I guess I wouldnt have to worry about the stove running then......

Former Mass (still in recovery) and 20-year NH sarcastic.  Understand and appreciate dry Maine sarcism.


----------



## rickwa (Dec 3, 2010)

I have 2 stoves running 24/7


----------



## ironpony (Dec 3, 2010)

runs 24/7 except for cleaning
there are alot of other things that will happen
before the stove causes a problem
kids, dog, rain, snow, wind
pellet stove is the most reliable


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 3, 2010)

Fish On said:
			
		

> OK when i first got my stove i was always worried that something would happen when you are not there theme from jaws playing in the back of my head!
> 
> but as time went by i was growing more comfortable. there are a lot of newbies and I'm sure they think the same thing so don't think you were the only ones.



Nice survey, Fish On. Can I con you into posting it in the Hearth Room as well? I would guess that those that burn wood think about this differently than pellet and corn burners.


----------



## corkman (Dec 3, 2010)

24/7 here too.hit the off button once a week to clear the pot and shut her down every saturday to clean.
purrrrz like a kitten.


----------



## skidozer (Dec 3, 2010)

My first season with my quad castile insert. I was on the fence with it also but after using it while sleeping and with all the safeguards on them I see it as not much different than a space heater.

I was pleasently supprised I set mine at 58 deg when I left last wed after work for the Holiday and returned on Monday after work that I still had pellets in the hopper and the stove was running.


----------



## kinglew (Dec 3, 2010)

all the time all, three stoves been doing since the first day of the first stove no problems.


----------



## lordgrinz (Dec 3, 2010)

Using it as the only source of heat, so it has to stay on, I refuse to use any Oil until the pellets are all burned.


----------



## kinglew (Dec 3, 2010)

think of it this way do you shut your furnace off when you  go way .that would be ridiculous. pellet stove are design with safety feutrue as your home furnace. only time i shut down is for cleaning .


----------



## kofkorn (Dec 3, 2010)

Ours stays on all winter, with shut downs for cleaning only.  It always bothers me when the stove shuts down because I haven't fed it.  With the current cost comparison between oil and pellets, it should never be out.  If anyone knows of a way to do a full cleaning while the stove is running, I'm all ears


----------



## pastera (Dec 3, 2010)

Stove is on a manual thermostat 

Oil zone is programmed at 50° at all times except to warm up the place (63°) when we get home.

When you get home, crank the stove thermostat to 70° and drop it to 51° when going to bed.

My stove really only heats a 26'x26' family room over a garage so i can get away with the really low temperatures because it is not in full time use like a bed, bath, ...

Aaron


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 3, 2010)

kofkorn said:
			
		

> Ours stays on all winter, with shut downs for cleaning only.  It always bothers me when the stove shuts down because I haven't fed it.  With the current cost comparison between oil and pellets, it should never be out.  If anyone knows of a way to do a full cleaning while the stove is running, I'm all ears



I understand that krooser is working on that project in his garage during his spare time, someone mentioned a lot of loud noise and bright lights.

I worry more about falling trees hitting the car when it is parked behind the house in what was the shade in summer than I do about the stove.


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Dec 3, 2010)

If it is cold out it's on even if we're gone...


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Dec 3, 2010)

The likelyhood of the pellet stove causing a problem is no different than the "Furnace"

Anything that burns anything within the confines of the home can cause an issue.

The drier if left on could suffere a lint fire and "Poof"

A gas hot water heater could cause an issue.

A gas furnace could have a problem.

An Oil fired furnace could rupture a fuel line and have a fire.

If the pellet stove is installed properly and in good shape there is no nead to worry.

I will not leave the Clothes drier running when I leave the house, PERIOD

The Pellet stoves get cleaned once a week and they run 24-7 otherwise.

At times we may have 2 running 24 hours a day and the third on standby.

If you have pets such as larger dogs, make sure that, if the stove has a handle on the door, that the animal can't accidentally bump that handle.

A friend has a Great Dane that will chase his tail in the house at times and, has bumped the handle on the stove and caused the door to pop open, shutting the stove down.  
Came home to cold house.


I would not worry about it.

We run ours whether we are home or not.

The only issue with us is if we have to leave for an overnighter and then we use the automatic stove.

The two Whitfields must be filled twice daily


Take a deep breath and relax.  These stoves are not like leaving an unattended camp fire in your living room or the fireplace going without a screen.

The pellet stove has overtemp sensors (2) at least, plus other safeties that will prevent any real issues.

I would worry more about lightning striking the chimney and setting the house on fire than the stove.


Best

Snowy


----------



## ablejoy (Dec 3, 2010)

We leave ours on when we leave to shop


----------



## mpcm (Dec 3, 2010)

I leave ours on all the time now (my second season), on the occasion that I am about to clean it anyway, I'll shut it down before heading out, then clean it up and start it up upon return. I'm jealous about these week long run times... going to start another thread about that next!

It took my a while to get comfortable with the idea of it running all the time, but like others have posted, there are usually others things more pressing. I had 2 trees hit my house last march and do decent damage. I've cut anything within proximity to the house down now, so I don't cringe when the wind hits 30+mph.


----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Dec 3, 2010)

Once lit in the later fall ours will stay on 24/7 till spring. 
We use it as our main source of heat. 
We have 2 propane wall heaters for backup if needed.
Usually clean the stove twice a week, do a complete cleaning of everything after a ton of pellets has gone through it.


----------



## Fish On (Dec 3, 2010)

Great to see everybody leaving them on. It should help anyone with a new stove feel a little more secure..


----------



## smalltown (Dec 3, 2010)

Ours is on 24/7 also. The first year (last season) it took a while to get used to going to sleep while it was running with house quiet, and the new sounds it made especially since the stove is directly below the bedroom and we can hear the fire quietly rumbling. We operate it with a programmable thermostat so it's cooler during the overnight. 
We have complete confidence especially when you can put your hands on the stove and or the exhaust piping and not get burnt.


----------



## YooperD2 (Dec 3, 2010)

My stove is on call 24/7 @ 72* except for cleaning. I have the LP forced air furnace set for 60* in case it's needed. No worries


----------



## save$ (Dec 3, 2010)

If the stove is installed properly according to the manufacturer's specs. and is properly maintained, then it is probably more a risk to leave me unattended than it is the stove!
My stove runs 24/7 except for cleaning and except for when I forget to fill the hopper.


----------



## little_hawk_59 (Dec 3, 2010)

people shut them off for something other than cleaning and repair during the winter i wouldn't have thought of that, but we burned wood growing up and never thought leaving the wood burner was anything other than normal.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 3, 2010)

Ours stays on about 23 hours of the day. I turn it off one hour a day usually when I get home from work just to give it a break.


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 3, 2010)

My XXV runs 24/7.  

We only run the Advance when we are home.   However, this is not because we are worried about the stove,
but because of the angle where it sits in the room it sets off the motion/heat sensors on my house alarm.


----------



## perchin (Dec 3, 2010)

It only shuts off once a week for cleaning.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 3, 2010)

Light the one in the frontroom in or around October and it runs till May or so.  No one in my house will ever say it is cold in here between those months.

Burn em if you got em.

Eric


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Dec 3, 2010)

24/7 here ! Never run the gas furnace but its set for 60 just incase its needed.


----------



## twojrts (Dec 3, 2010)

I run mine 24/7, except to clean it.  I work weird hours, sometimes 10 - 12 hr days.  No problem.  It's sooo nice to come home to a warm house.
Furnace is "on" but temp set at 65 just in case.  Have a JRT here and can't come home to a frozen puppy!!


----------



## warmncozy (Dec 3, 2010)

I couldn't take the poll because I don't fit any of the categories. 

We don't run the stove when we're at work because I see no reason to keep the house at 68-70 when nobody's home. (I don't have a thermostat on my stove) 

I leave the oil furnace thermostats at 55 so my pipes don't freeze, but the heat rarely goes on except during the coldest part of the winter. 

However....the pellet stove is on all weekend even if we leave the house.


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 3, 2010)

I let the pellet stove run 24/7 but will not leave the dryer or dishwasher running when I am not home.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 3, 2010)

From mid October to late May. My stove is set to turn on when the stat calls for heat. No different than if I had a furnace! In the bitter cold the stove is set to High/lo stat and runs 24/7.


----------



## Countryboymo (Dec 4, 2010)

I do not run mine 24/7 through the year but when it gets cold enough it is turned on and stays on unless it needs cleaning or the temp warms up above freezing for very long.   I know some people who have absolutely no problem sleeping with one on because they have smoke alarms and carbon monoxide detectors but won't leave the house for even an hour without turning off the stove.  I would not and do not think twice about leaving ours on.  I did take a precautionary time after I installed it to make sure everything was okay before I slept with it on or left it for an extended period of time which was a week or so.


----------



## rona (Dec 4, 2010)

I have burned pellets since 2004 and the stoves are expected to run 24-7 for up to three weeks before I will shut down for a 1/2 hour cleaning. I add corn or pellets and dump the ash drawer on the fly.
  have you ever heard of a house exploding because of nat gas or propane? I think we all have. Have you ever heard of a house exploding from burning corn or pellets?


----------



## Entburner (Dec 4, 2010)

corkman said:
			
		

> 24/7 here too.hit the off button once a week to clear the pot and shut her down every saturday to clean.
> purrrrz like a kitten.



Only once per week?  Wow.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 4, 2010)

Entburner said:
			
		

> corkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Fill stove every other day and clean it on sundays. I can go far far longer. But clean and tidy makes me feel better. 

see imacmans post. He hasn't clean his since the start of the season. These multifuelers are like energizer bunnies! 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/62598/


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 4, 2010)

Unfortunately I have to clean my stove once a week, there's alot of ash builtup now but it's too cold now to shutdown, reason I keep my stove going is it takes a few days to get the house good and warm, I have never worreid about it on when not home, worry more about it going out burning on low than worrying about it going to a 5 and out of control, but as my stove get's older, 12 year's now, sensor's/switches could go bad and auto shutdown may not work if needed, but thats what's home insurance for.


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 4, 2010)

I didn't last year for the first few weeks.  Worried that I may not have done something right in the install.  After that break in period I went to all the time.  Defeats the purpose of putting in a stove if I shut it down and turn up my electric heat when I'm gone or sleeping (=2/3 of the day).  I even left it running a couple of weeks ago when I left town to go shopping for the day (no Costco in my town  ).  I figure as long as I'm properly maintaining and cleaning it there should never be a problem.  (I also grew up in a house with a wood stove and later a fireplace with an insert in it that runs 24/7 as long as someone keeps shoving hunks of wood in it, so am comfortable with the idea of fire in the house.)


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 4, 2010)

oops, deleting duplicate post...


----------



## lordgrinz (Dec 4, 2010)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have to clean my stove once a week, there's alot of ash builtup now but it's too cold now to shutdown, reason I keep my stove going is it takes a few days to get the house good and warm, I have never worreid about it on when not home, worry more about it going out burning on low than worrying about it going to a 5 and out of control, but as my stove get's older, 12 year's now, sensor's/switches could go bad and auto shutdown may not work if needed, but thats what's home insurance for.



Just turn it up to Nuclear Heat for an hour before you shut it down, then shutdown and wait for it to cool, I take forever to clean it, but still only takes an hour. That includes the heat exchanger, ash pan, burnpot, ignitor housing, glass, combustion fan, distribution fans, stove pipe adapter cleanout, the hopper, fines cleanout, etc. It looks like every two weeks will be the plan for now on, one week was a little too soon. But I do take the the brush and scraper to the inside every couple of days, and clean the glass, takes all of 5 minutes.


----------



## krooser (Dec 5, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> kofkorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tests are going very well... happy to report my neighbor moved to Florida saying he wanted to move to a cooler climate...


----------



## gbreda (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL !!

Sorry Krooser, dont believe you did this one ....I cant see any duct tape   :lol:


----------



## www_godzilla (Dec 5, 2010)

My Quadrafire Sante Fe is on 24/7 except for the cleanings I give it. I fill it up every night I get home from work. 
I do worry about Godzilla stepping on my house.


----------



## Indiana (Dec 5, 2010)

Leave it on all the time.  Putting a thermostat on soon.


----------



## krooser (Dec 5, 2010)

gbreda said:
			
		

> LOL !!
> 
> Sorry Krooser, dont believe you did this one ....I cant see any duct tape   :lol:



We are working on a new heat-resistant formula as we speak...


----------



## FordMastertech (Dec 5, 2010)

I run it all the time when home or not. There are some many safety items one these stoves they will shut off before major trouble starts.


----------



## Xena (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup. On all the time other than shutdown once a month for cleaning.
Main source of heat once the cold temps set in and I like a very warm
house so shutting it down is not an option for me.


----------



## nosaudioil (Dec 5, 2010)

The stove runs whether we're here are not, except during a weekly maintain.


----------



## Jonsered (Jan 21, 2011)

Stove is my only heat...if it goes out so do my pipes and my poor dogs would be coldy coldy.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 21, 2011)

24/7, I go away on business for a week at a time, and my wife is only home at night 3 days a week, I give it a good cleaning before I go and my dad comes over and tops it off, thats it..  

I did have a nasty close call with my whitfield, and i dont know if newer stoves have any features that would prevent this but here is what happened: Middle of Winter,  was at work and away from the house for  ~12 hrs. stove on heat setting 3 of 5, convection blower on 4 of 5. Burn pot developed a clinker, clinker got worse and burning pellets eventually filled up the entire burn pot, pelelts spilled out of the burn pot and started a fire in the wells on each side of the pot, came home to a rip roaring blazing inferno ( no thermostat ) with pellets on fire in and around the pot, house was well over 90 degrees and the stove was snap crackle popping from all the heat, I'm surprised the stove didn't burn right down the the hearth pad.  Fair warning, if your not 100% confident in your stoves reliability, a potential problem could happen.


----------



## cncpro (Jan 21, 2011)

> and i dont know if newer stoves have any features that would prevent this but here is what happened:



Does that old stove have "snap discs" ?  My understanding is that if something unexpected happens and the stove gets dangerously hot the snap discs shut it down on modern stoves.


----------

